# Which brush for ride on sweeper??



## Krimick77 (Jan 3, 2005)

What type of brush do you use for cleaning parking lots, where sand is your only concern. Tennant carries a "full fill" brush and also a "Sand wedge" both are listed as for fine debris like sand. Which do you use on your machines?


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

Krimick77;388257 said:


> What type of brush do you use for cleaning parking lots, where sand is your only concern. Tennant carries a "full fill" brush and also a "Sand wedge" both are listed as for fine debris like sand. Which do you use on your machines?


Parking lots have sand and larger rocks and debris mixed together. I'm finding out that your main brush should be stiffer to stand up to pavement and pick up sand and all debris etc...

Not too soft is best.


----------

